# Afghan hostage



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

According to a leading Arab TV station, yet another US citizen has been kidnapped in Afghanistan .

The following message in his own words was transmitted by the media on Sunday:

*"I have been kidnapped by militants in Afghanistan . I doubt I will ever be able to return to my home again.

Even if things get real nasty and I suffer inevitable torture, DO NOT pay any ransom or attempt a rescue operation.

America does not deal with Terrorists. Tell my wife and kids I love them." *

This victim (whose name could not be published) is a man of exceptional courage.

His photograph with the kidnappers is attached. Please pray for him....
v

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

v

v
sorry too rude for forum!!








Is that better :roll:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I'll trade places :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I would be doing the shooting with that lot :wink: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder how long it will be before they start the torture?


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

you know the media lie, thats not afgan, it,s birmingham , after the building improvements. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> sorry too rude for forum!!
> 
> 
> Is that better :roll:


[/quote]

No I liked the other photo better


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: who had the job of drawing on all their panties :-*


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

basky said:


> :lol: :lol: who had the job of drawing on all their panties :-*


That'd be me. A thankless task, but somebody had to do it :roll:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

i feel your pain. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------

